# Suche Gaming-Notebook bis 700 Euro :D



## neogimlis (12. April 2009)

Heyho leute, hab mich gerade bei pcgh-forum angemeldet, da mir das forum sehr gut gefällt und ich ein notebook suche, aber ich mich iwie nicht auskenne was gerade gut für ein gaming-notebook ist.
würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnt.
Bei der Grafikkarte hab nachgegooglet, dass die 9600gt oder 4650 von ati nicht schlecht sein soll. prozessor ist 2x2ghz schon gut oder?
Festplattenspeicher ist mir eigendlich relativ egal, da ich eh eine externe hab ^^
Arbeitsspeicher sollten schon 4 gb sein oder?
und soll ich mir eines mit betriebssystem kaufen oder ohne, ich hab ein windows vista 32 bit original daheim, benutze dies jetzt auf meinem pc, kann ich das auch beim laptop hernehmen?

mfg


----------



## neogimlis (12. April 2009)

wie gut ist eigendlich eine nvidia 105?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2009)

nvidia 105? nie gehört. hast du nen link?

für 700€ wirst du maximal ne 9600m GT bekommen, und dann musst noch aufpassen, ob es eine mit DDR2 oder DDR3 RAM is. die mit DDR3 is gut ein drittel besser.

das RAM is an sich egal, bzw. es ist so preiswert, dass du nicht zwnagsweise nach nem modell mit 4GB suchen musst. du kannst für 15-17€ einfach 2GB selber dazukaufen.


das vista kannst du natürlich auch auf dem NBook installieren, dann darfst du es aber nicht mehr am PC benutzen. in der preisklasse um die 700€ gibt es allerdings kaum ein NBook, bei dem kein windows dabei is.


----------



## neogimlis (13. April 2009)

hier wär ein beispiel für eine g105

Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930ZG-643G32MN

und wegen dem arbeitspeicher, problem ist halt, dass ich keine garantie mehr habe, wenn ich selber aufrüste oder?


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2009)

nvidia 105 ist der nachfolger der 9300


----------



## neogimlis (13. April 2009)

also eher nicht so für gaming geeignet oder?


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2009)

nein absolut nicht naja so spiele wie CoD 2 sind darauf ok aber kein CoD 5 oder gar Crysis

die 96gt hab ich zum Bleistift und CoD5 in antiv bei hohen details


----------



## kc1992 (13. April 2009)

Hey,
Schau mal hier der hat DDR3-Speicher, einen Intel Dualcore Prozessor und eine HD4650
629€
>Link<
Gruß kc1992


----------



## neogimlis (13. April 2009)

ja ich weis, hab ich auch schon gesehen, hat halt nur 2 gb arbeitsspeicher und ist ohne betriebssystem, wenn ich hier aufrüste komm ich über meine 700 euronen, entweder ich warte noch ein paar wochen, dass das alles billiger wird oder ich find mir was anderes, aber trotzdem danke ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2009)

hier is ein acer mit ner 4650 und 4GB RAM für 700€: Acer Aspire 6530G-724G32MN

is halt 16 zoll, daher ein stück schwerer als gängige 15,4er.


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2009)

jaap herby ich kann das 6930 auch nur empfehelen geiles teil sitze gerade dran ^^

meines is halt mit t5800 und 9600GT


----------



## neogimlis (13. April 2009)

boa alter schwede ist das gerät hammer :O
ich glaub des teil ist zu perfekt, alles dabei, sogar hd-ready und 1gb vram 
*träum*
weis jemand wie lange das angebot noch steht?
danke Herbboy ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2009)

an sich dürfte das sogar in späterer zukunft noch preiswerter werden, kann halt sein, dass es erstmal wieder etwas teurer wird, bevor es wieder billiger wird. aber wie lange und wann genau, keine ahnung.


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2009)

generell ist es bei eletronik so das es immer billiger wird also je länger du dich gedulden kannst unso mehr bekommest du für dein geld

aber ich kann dir nur noch mal zu dem 6930 raten ist echt ein top teil ich hab es mir damals geholt weil auch die keinigkeiten gestimmt haben zB: 4 (statt 3 usb wie es meistens ist) MXM 2 sockel für die Graka, INTEL Chipsatz anstatt SiS wie zB bei asus und natürlich da Blu Ray LW was bei mir dabei war alles im allen würde ich es mir nochmal kaufen und nächste woche garantiert immer noch


----------



## neogimlis (14. April 2009)

du meinst das 6530er oder ^^
hat das wirklich blueray? steht doch gar nicht in der beschreibung


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

neogimlis schrieb:


> du meinst das 6530er oder ^^
> hat das wirklich blueray? steht doch gar nicht in der beschreibung


 
nee, er meint das 6930. die haben teilweise Bray.


----------



## Riezonator (14. April 2009)

jo herby 6930 die gabs damals bei saturm mit "gratis" BD Rom LW da 

dafür aber kein Bluetooth und kein TV Tuner....aber halt für 799€


----------



## Molerat (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook hier?

http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=180980

Könnte man damit das kommende Arcania: A Gothic Tale (Gothic 4) zocken ohne alles runterzudrehen?

Lg Molerat


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2009)

Molerat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook hier?
> 
> ...


 
das kann dir keine jetzt schon sagen, aber mit der karte darin isses halt mind. 1/3 schlechter als ein OPC mit ähnlicher CPU und zB einer 3870 / 8800 GT für desktop. aktuelle games "laufen" da noch drauf, aber ob so was wie G4 dann nicht nur auf low geht? 

für den preis isses aber gut.


----------



## Molerat (14. Mai 2009)

hmmm...erstma danke für deine Antwort.
Also die minimum angaben für gothic 4 stehen schon fest kann sie jetzt aber nich raussuchen weil ich weg muss^^

hmm...also ich wollte mir nen labtop kaufen erstma nur zum webdesign etc aber weil ich unbedingt noch gothic 4 zocken will will ihc mir gleich eins holn das das auch aushält, da mein pc das glaube ihc nich aushält obwohl gothic 3 ziehmlich flüssig gelaufen is.

hier sin meine daten:

AMD Sempron 2200+ 1,5GhZ
2GB DDR-RAM
Nvidia GeForce LE6200 mit 256MB Speicher

und joa bis jez läuft alles ganz gut drauf...wird das mit gothic 4 auch gehn? weil wenn ja kauf ich mir nen labtop dass ich nur zum webdesign nutzen werde und das wäre viel billiger für mich...

lg molerat


----------



## cami (14. Mai 2009)

Der Pc schaffts wohl nicht mehr. Klick mich hart.

Mit dem Notebook sollte es aber gehen. Halt nicht in ober hoher Auflösung, aber spielbar sollte es sein.


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

Notebooks HP Pavilion dv5-1156eg Gaming- und Multimedia-Book
schau dir das mal an
habs schon im laden gesehn sehr gut verarbeitet


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2009)

bei den systemvoraussetzungen wär ich vorsichtig. das "mindestens" vom publisher heißt meistens "das spiel wird starten, aber selbst bei lowlowlow in vielen situationen nicht ruckelfrei..."


----------



## rocc (14. Mai 2009)

So geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
Des is meins...Hp Pavilion Dv5-1155eg

Allerdings wurde es auch schon von Cyberport auf 3GB Ram aufgerüstet(normalerweise wird das 1155eg mit 2GB geliefert)!

Musst du aber bedenken, dass da noch 19% Mwst draufkommen.

Von der Qualität her GEIL!
Und es hat nen P**** Prozessor!
Der ist ja zum Teil wesentlich energiesparender...

Wie auch immer..

MFG,
logitechmx518


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Mai 2009)

naja 700 ist etwas wenig...
aber das is recht gut, für deinen preis: klick


----------



## rocc (15. Mai 2009)

aber das limit war doch 700€ inklusive betriebssys!


----------



## Bang0o (15. Mai 2009)

logitechmx518 schrieb:


> So geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
> Des is meins...Hp Pavilion Dv5-1155eg





Bang0o schrieb:


> Notebooks HP Pavilion dv5-1156eg Gaming- und Multimedia-Book
> schau dir das mal an
> habs schon im laden gesehn sehr gut verarbeitet


----------



## rocc (18. Mai 2009)

@Bang0o:
Was? Dein Vorgeschlagenes hat nen T-Prozi und nicht nen P-Prozi!
Sollte sich doch mit der P-Reihe etwas Energie sparen lassen! 
Der Unterschied ist nur statt der großeren Festplatte der langsamere Prozi.
Aber von HP gibts von den Teilen tausende: ob 15 oder 17 Zoll, ob 1200er oder 1100er-Reihe...

gruß


----------



## magnus1982 (18. Mai 2009)

Welches laptop würdet ihr für CSS empfehlen?Welche Grafiikarte reicht da?
Das HP ist schon super.Aber gibts noch günstigere um css auf mittel zu zocken?

thx


----------



## Master-Thomas (19. Mai 2009)

Ich such gerade genau so etwas, bei notebookbilliger.de unter erweiterte Suche 4650 eingeben od. 96gt kriegste 7 ergebnisse für die 4650 mit Betriebssystem. Ich denke das Acer mit Betriebssystem besser ist als ONE ( soll ehemals Berlinea sein) noch lieber wäre mir 'ASUS ist aber dann gleich wieder nen Zacken teurer, die 4650 halte ich von den Leistungswerten momentan in dieser Klasse für den absoluten Preis Leistungssieger(http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html)zumal sie nur ca 70 Euro teurer ist als ne 4570.


----------



## rocc (19. Mai 2009)

@master-thomas: link defekt: page not found

Mit den vorgestellten hp notebooks lässt sich css auch auf höchster grafik mit 16x anisotr. filterung und 16x AA zocken.(siehe in meinem sysIP profil ganz unten)!

Fürs zocken auf mittel(ohne AA und AF): LG E500-K.APRAG sollte eigentlich reichen...


Gruß


----------

